# Corsair Hydro Series H150i Pro in Define 7



## Err0r (2. März 2020)

Moin,

ich bin gerade am überlegen wo ich am besten die AiO WaKü einbaue. Meine beiden Überlegungen sind.

1. Radiator vorn (Luftstrom ins Gehäuse), oben 2 Lüfter (Luftstrom ins Gehäuse) und hinten einer (Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse)
2. 2-3 Lüfter vorn (Luftstrom ins Gehäuse), Radiator oben (Luftstrom ins Gehäuse) und hinten einer (Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse)

Was meint ihr?

Greetings


----------



## -Xe0n- (2. März 2020)

Dein 2. Vorschlag ist die bessere wahl


----------



## oksboht (2. März 2020)

Der Luftstrom sollte oben aus dem Gehäuse geführt werden und nicht hineingezogen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Dein 2. Vorschlag ist die bessere wahl


Würde ich auch machen... ! 

Bei einem komplett Luftgekühltem System macht es Sinn oben und hinten Luft raus zu fördern, damit so viel und so schnell wie möglich die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse geführt werden kann. Denn die Kühler werden mit dessen Luft gekühlt. Bei einer Wasserkühlung liegt aber der Vorteil Radiatoren überall verbauen zu können, zur Not sogar komplett außerhalb des Gehäuse. Egal ob Luft oder Wasser, es kann immer nur bis zur Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden und wenn im Gehäuse wegen der Grafikkarte die weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt z.B. 40°C oder mehr herrschen dann kann die Wassertemperatur nie darunter kommen, weil diese 40°C durch den Radiator zum kühlen gezogen wird. Hinzu kommt noch ein Delta zwischen Umgebungstemperatur, in diesem Fall aus dem Gehäuse und der Wassertemperatur und dann ist man schnell bei 43-45°C Wassertemperatur.

Die Temperatur wird aber im Raum kühler als im Gehäuse sein und wenn der Radiator dessen Luft beziehen kann, dann kann die Wassertemperatur auch geringer ausfallen und mit der auch natürlich die CPU-Temperatur.

Den Radiator vorne zu verbauen würde zwar auch gehen, aber dann wird die Grafikkarte dessen vorgewärmte Luft abbekommen. Das kann sich ggf. bis zu 5°C schlechter auswirken als wenn nur Lüfter verbaut werden. Wird jetzt der Radiator oben so verbaut das er rein fördert dann bezieht er die Luft aus dem Raum und die Grafikkarte kann frische Luft aus dem Raum bekommen. Ein Lüfter am Heck der raus fördert reicht normalerweise vollkommen aus und oben muss daher nicht zwangsläufig raus geführt werden. Viele Gehäuse bestehen dazu im hinterem Teil großteils aus Lochblech und so kann immer Luft entweichen weil dadurch das vorne und oben reingefördert wird ein Überdrück entsteht. Dadurch bekommt man auch weniger Staub rein, weil die Luft raus will und nicht wegen ein Unterdruck durch jede Ritze ungefiltert angesaugt wird.

Am ende ist so ein Radiator schnell umgebaut und daher solltest du dein eigenes bestes Ergebnis selbst austesten.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich aber sagen das es bis zu 10°C unterschied machen kann und ich spreche jetzt nicht von meiner custom Wakü mit externen Mora, sondern auch weil ich das ganze in meinem System ohne angeschlossenem Mora bereits mehrfach so betrieben habe und wir auch mit der selben Methode ein Rechner mit einer AIO verbaut haben. Dieser Rechner hat seine Grafikkarte auch weiterhin Luftgekühlt.


----------

